# دورة تدريبية artcam



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

اطالب بانشاء دورة تدريبية artcam ارجو التثبيت:5:


----------



## سناء عبدالله (30 مايو 2009)

أطالب بدورة art cam بشده فانا فى آمس الحاجه اليها


----------



## alaadrita (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت بجد يا ريت انا محتجلها جامد جدا والف شكر


----------



## ابو بحـر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخواني انتم تطالبون بدورة لتعليم آرت كام و انا محترف آرت كام ووضعت عدة مشاركات و ما شفتكم فيها اعيدوا تصفح مشاركاتي لأنني لن اضع المعلومات الا بمشاركاتي فمن يحب ان يتعاون معي انا حاضر فانا اريد ان افيد و استفاد انا ايضا


----------



## alaadrita (10 سبتمبر 2009)

يا استاذ ابو بحر انا دخلت على كل حاجة خاصة بالارت كام هنا وماستفتش اى حاجة لان معظم اللنكات مش شغالة ياريت بجد ننظم الدورة دى انا مستقبلى متوقف عليها والله المستعان


----------



## grafidustrial (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ ابو بحر ممكن تبداء دورة فى هذا الموضوع فى اسرع وقت, ويا ريت تبداء بمثال محلول بالخطوات بتاعتة.


----------



## ksaid (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ ابو بحر انت الان الوحيد من عمل شيئ ملموس و جميل جدا. نريد منك ان تدفعنا الى الامام بما اكتسبت من خبرة لكي نواصل على اساس صحيح ونزيدالمعرفة بالتعاون ان شاء الله


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ ابو بحر : انا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامنا فها ساالو الغواص عن صدفاتي
... بدي برنامج art cam فيا أبو بحر كيف الطريقه ,, لأنه اللي على النت مش شغال


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



هيثم سوالمه قال:


> الأخ ابو بحر : انا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامنا فها ساالو الغواص عن صدفاتي
> ... بدي برنامج art cam فيا أبو بحر كيف الطريقه ,, لأنه اللي على النت مش شغال


ياغالي تحياتي لك انا بدمشق اشتريت البرنامج من مكتبة المحيط بمنطقة البحصة بدمشق دورت كتير على البرنامج بالنت ما وجدت رابط شغال ادعي لي بالتوفيق اذا تحسن عملي اكثر سأشتري نسخة اصلية مع دارة الحماية و بريح راسي بس البرنامج غالي جدا لازم الواحد قبل ما يشترييه يكون يعرف يشغلة حتى من عمل البرنامج بعوض ثمنه الغالي 
تحياتي لك


----------



## canoo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام علكيم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
نتمنى من جميع المسئولين عن اتخاذ هذا القرار و الموافقة على الطلبات المبادرة بإنشاء دورة artcam و هذا سوف يكون سبق فريد من نوعة في المنتديات العربية غير اننا و عدد كبير من الاعضاء في حاجة كبيرة لهذا البرنامج 
و لكم جزيل الشكر إن شاء الله


----------



## alaadrita (24 سبتمبر 2009)

احنا عمالين نطالب بالدورة ونكتب ردود وحوارات بس يا ترى فيه حد بيشوف تعليقاتنا دى اصل انا مش شايف اى جديد من شهر ولا حد رد علينا خالص يا جماعة يا ريت متعشموناش بحاجة وبعد كدا منلقيهاش عاوزين رد فعل وبسرعة حتى ولو بالفلوس مش مشكلة


----------



## zozo12 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

yes i hope do this please because i need it thanks abd best regards 
sorry for english because i don't have arabic keybord


----------



## alaadrita (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ياااه دا لسة الوضع كما هو عليه انا بقالى يمكن شهر مدخلتش على المنتدى يا ترى استطلاع الراى دا هياخد وقت قد ايه نرجو من جميع العاملين فى المنتدى سرعة اتخاذ القرار لان واضح ان كلنا فى امس الحاجة للدورة دى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر العرقسوسي (20 مارس 2010)

أنا أدرس برنامج ال artcam في سورية . وأعمل دورات تعليمية وتدريبة بالبرنامج 
من يحب يمكن له مراسلتي على ايميلي maher.erek hotmail
لعمل course بالبرنامج بشكل سريع واحترافي
تعلم بناء الrelief من خلال الvector bitmap 
وكيفية التنقل بين البرامج الهندسية الأخرى .


----------



## samy_m21 (20 مارس 2010)

ماهر العرقسوسي قال:


> أنا أدرس برنامج ال artcam في سورية . وأعمل دورات تعليمية وتدريبة بالبرنامج
> من يحب يمكن له مراسلتي على ايميلي maher.erek hotmail
> لعمل course بالبرنامج بشكل سريع واحترافي
> تعلم بناء الrelief من خلال الvector bitmap
> وكيفية التنقل بين البرامج الهندسية الأخرى .


 
اخي لماذا المراسلة بالايميل ابدأ بالشرح هنا علشان الكل يستفيد
وقبل البدء لابد من تنزيل نسخة من البرنامج علشان الكل يتابع يكون التدريب عملي
وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## izzeldin (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اوافق علي انشاء الدورة بشدة بدون اي شروط


----------



## salah_design (25 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي للجميع
انا اضع دروس وارجو الجميع ان يستفيد منها


----------



## رائد محمودي (8 مايو 2011)

*أطالب بدورة art cam بشده فانا فى آمس الحاجه اليها *​


----------

